# monitor enclosure size



## mckellar007 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm just wondering what size enclosures people are keeping some of their monitors in, i know the bigger the better, but most houses that i visit that keep larger monitors have them in smaller sized enclosures, normally not much bigger then the monitors full length. 

I'm planning on building a 12 meter by 4 meter deep and 4 meter high walk in aviary/pit for my pair(lace monitors) once they grow down the side of my shed.

would also like to see some photos of some big set ups.(post the dimentions aswell) have seen a few crackers in the past and some nice enclosures at wildlife parks but private owners seem to stick to the basics. 
small monitor enclosures would be good too, would love to see some nice big ridge tail enclosures too!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine (all posted before); Lacie outdoor 3.6Mx2.5Mx2.5M, Indoor 2.4Mx800MMx1.2M (though both also have the run of room while indoors (10Mx5M); Accie/ Gillens 1.8x800MMx800MM). Adding climbing space (rockwall panels) increases usable dimensions.


----------



## ericrs (Feb 23, 2011)

while were on the subject of nice outdoor enclosures. i am in the process of building one at the moment. im wanting to know how deep i need to dig a trench under the fence to fill with concrete to stop them digging out. 
What has everyone found that works?600mm? 900mm?

enclosure is for spencers and other half for lacie.
 
 *imported_Varanus those enclosures look hot*

cheers


----------



## saximus (Feb 23, 2011)

I've read that you should put mesh on the bottom of the enclosure so it is fully enclosed on all six sides (if that makes sense). Then you wouldn't have to worry about concrete


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ericrs! 

My Lacies don't dig very often and, when they do, it's rarely very deep (maybe 15cm), but that's not to say they can't. My largest Lacie is the main culpret and it's often to find and consume small stones. My Spencer's, however, were prolific diggers, especially the female. Three metres long and nearly a metre down was the largest I found and that was in sand baked so hard it was like concrete! I've used wire mesh in the past for Lacies, but wouldn't use it for Spencer's (or Panoptes or Sandies) as they may damage their claws/ feet attempting to get through it. I've found thick converor belt rubber, tech screwed to railway sleepers, to be very effective. Place this in a trench to a suitable depth for the species and backfill. Hope this helps.

I should have mentioned that female monitors will dig during nesting!


----------



## jeremy_88 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm always changing/adding/moving things around but you get an idea. Mine rarely dig, never seen the male do so but the floor is meshed under the substrate so they can't escape if they decide to dig anyway. This pic was taken a while ago but because the mesh goes right to the floor the grass has grown inside it over the mulch, I don't really mind the look of it and it gives them something soft to lie on.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 23, 2011)

jeremy_88 said:


> I'm always changing/adding/moving things around but you get an idea. Mine rarely dig, never seen the male do so but the floor is meshed under the substrate so they can't escape if they decide to dig anyway. This pic was taken a while ago but because the mesh goes right to the floor the grass has grown inside it over the mulch, I don't really mind the look of it and it gives them something soft to lie on.


 
That looks great!


----------



## saximus (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah Jeremy that looks really good. What are the dimensions of that? Is it and issue for you that it isn't over head height?
What do you guys go for heating in the outdoor ones?


----------



## cougars (Feb 23, 2011)

I just put my Laceys outside,They're enclosure is 5mx6mx2.1m high..They freaked out for a few days and appear to be settling in now.Ive had them out they're for a week and they have only just started eating again.It has a pond with a natural landscape,My guys are only 1m in total length.


----------



## saximus (Feb 23, 2011)

21m?? That's huge. How many are in that


----------



## cougars (Feb 23, 2011)

oops 2.1m high


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yer 21m is massive a I think you would need lights to warn low flying planes lol 2.1m sounds much better


----------



## dozerman (Feb 24, 2011)

Great thread !! I like the conveyor belt idea I.V.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 24, 2011)

Easy to install, after digging the trench, of course, and cheap too. I managed to source it locally and the belt rubber cost less than $50!


----------



## Dinobot (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow these enclosures look absolutely awesome. I am looking into getting a monitor at the moment but might have to get a gillens dont have the room for a big guy yet. Nice stuff!


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know when monitor hatching season is? I'm waiting on a breeder here who said his lacies are due July. Is this when most of them will be becoming available?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 24, 2011)

Depends on the Monitor. Generally the bigger it is the longer incubation time is. Stuff like Lacies and Perenties, I think the incubation time is 2/3 of a year.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Feb 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah Jeremy that looks really good. What are the dimensions of that? Is it and issue for you that it isn't over head height?
> What do you guys go for heating in the outdoor ones?


 
4m L x 2m H x 2.5m W , I have no issue with the height because I'm under 2m tall like most people Lol. Personally I would not want to house large monitors like Lacies in an aviary where getting out in a hurry wasn't possible for obvious reasons. Some people like to have a heated hide box but I don't bother. They are found in this area and as long as you provide adequate dry hide boxes I don't see the need to (you can't see mine in my photo because they are hidden behind the mound/hollow logs).


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha oh the pic is deceiving. I thought it was smaller than that. I think it's time for my brother's trampoline to go to make room for a good sized aviary


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have any big monitors, but I do have Ackies. Enclosure has been posted before, but here it is again. It's 1800x700x1200. Further down the track I plan to put a rock wall in.


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2011)

That's really nice Robo. How many ackies have you got in there? Did you make it yourself?


----------



## dozerman (Feb 24, 2011)

imported_varanus said:


> easy to install, after digging the trench, of course, and cheap too. I managed to source it locally and the belt rubber cost less than $50!


 $50 total price!!!!


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> That's really nice Robo. How many ackies have you got in there? Did you make it yourself?


 4 adults. All the internals stuff I did myself (wood, shelves, wiring). The outside and glass I picked up second hand for cheaper than I could make it.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 24, 2011)

That's an awesome job, Robo.
I really like how the different levels give the ackies more floor space without cramping them.


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't take credit for that one. I got the idea from someone on here who had 2 enclosures (both 4x2ft) on top of one another and had an internal ramp between the two.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 24, 2011)

dozerman said:


> $50 total price!!!!



Excluding sleepers, tech screws and trench digging (my time in labour). "Andromeda" in Tamworth supplied the used belt 12M x 1M roll.

Nice use of shelves Robbo; you've virtually doubled usable space without fiddley backdrops, with the bonus of offering a range of gradients!!


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, it works well. I was reading the new rules they are bring in for NSW and it states that internal shelves aren't included in the floor space though, not that it affects me.... yet!


----------

